

6 Psychological Issues To Get Over When Starting a Business - genadinik
http://glowingstart.com/business-psychology/

======
lutusp
> 6 Psychological Issues To Get Over When Starting a Business

No, just one -- an irrational belief in the value of pop-psychology articles.

